# Car keyed - recommend a mobile repairer or body shop



## 70280 (Oct 16, 2013)

Admins - Please delete thread.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Try smart repairs or chips away


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

The repair is far too big to smart repair imo
I would quote that about £180-200 mark 
Should only be a day/2day job depending on how busy the bodyshops are


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

It may be worth having a go yourself or a member nearby.

My wife's car suffered some damage recently.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=313791

Even if you do eventually go to a body shop it worth a try.

Good luck.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks pretty deep so doubt can be polished like above did, you may be able to take your eye off it but complete removal I doubt it. 


The quotes you have had are very varied. If you came to me to put through the books would be around £250. 

The £160 and £170 quotes I wouldn't think they would be blending. 

Really need to ask around local area for places that people recommend but it's not a huge job so don't worry to much.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

iPlod999 said:


> It may be worth having a go yourself or a member nearby.
> 
> My wife's car suffered some damage recently.
> 
> ...


Off topic but I miss those boiling hot summer days, you did an excellent job on that scratch.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

lloydyyy said:


> Unfortunately, my car got keyed on Saturday. I'll let the photo do the talking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, ive had 2 cars keyed, one was the whole length of the car 2 days after it had just been fully resprayed in House of Kolour red to blue kameleon cost ME £1650!! insurance wouldn't cover as I hadn't told them of the colour change! The second was my forester sti, some thieving [email protected] using a spanner to nick my valve caps then decided for good measure to sign write the front wing and rear quarter above the wheels he nicked the caps off.

Anything under £200 I would say is a good price, how deep is the scratch?, can you rub your nail over it and clearly define the groove, if its only slight, there's a good chance you can at least polish it to make it less offensive.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

lloydyyy said:


> Where are you based?


Miles away. Northampton.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

You could try giving it a flat and polish if you have the tools to see how it comes out?


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Buy a catapult and revisit cornerpark from 1000ft away.... j/k


----------

